
Show HN: Pronounceability – My First Open Source Machine Learning WebApp - nadermx
https://pronounceability.com/
======
gediminas_
To start with - what's the purpose of this app?

~~~
nadermx
To see if a word is pronounceable. I'm connecting it to another app for word
filtering

------
stared
For non-ASCII characters (as in "chrząszcz") it gives "500 - INTERNAL SERVER
ERROR".

~~~
nadermx
Thank you for this. I am currently using only a english library as my base.
Will add in input cleaning and possibly other languages

